# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Anadolu ve Türkler

## seretan

Anadoludaki türk varlığı yıllar boyu çok tartışılagelen bir konudur. Bilim alanındaki son veriler bu tartışmaları çözeceği yerde daha çok tartışılır hale getirdi. Bunun sebebi yılların verdiği batı karşısıda ki toplumsal ezikliğimiz ve bilimsel bulgulara batılılarca onay verilmesine ihtiyaç duymamız gibi saçma bilimsel ispat anlayışımızdır.

Anadoludaki Türk varlığını işaret eden bilimsel bulgular yavaş yavaş ortaya çıkmaktadır. Prof.dr.Haluk üay ın bilimsel araştırmalarına göre "M.ö.2350-2150 yılları arasında Mezopotamyada büyük bir devlet kurmuş olan Akad hükümdarı Naramsine ait"mücadelenin kıralı" anlamındaki "şartamhari metni" olarak bilinen yazılı kaynak Anadoludaki türk varlığı bakımından çok önemli bilgiler içermektedir. Bu belgenin biri Babilde İkincisi tel el-Amamaa da diğeri de Hattuşaş ta olma üzere 3 kopyası ortaya çıkmıştır.H.G.Gütebock tarafından deşifre edilen bu belge,Anadolu hakkında ilk tarihi bilgileri vermesi açısında çok kıymetlidir.Bu tarihi belgede,Akad kralı Naram Sine karşı birleşen 17 anadolu kralının yenik düşmesi anlatılmaktadır.Bu 17 Anadolu kralından birisinin TURKİ kralı İLşU-NAİL adındaki hükümdar olması bizim için önemlidir."

Bunun yanında Fırat nehri kıyısında Mari bölgesinde ortaya birtakım tabletler çıkarılmıştır Bu tabletlerin M.ü.4000-2000 yılları arasında yaşamış Sümer ve Babil medeniyetlerinin hüküm sürdüğü bölgede ortaya çıkması ve bu tabletlerden 13 tanesinde TURUKKU adlı bir kavimden bahse dilmesi Türk tarihi açısından önemlidir.

Türklüğün Anadoluda M.ü.17. asırda mevcudiyetine işaret eden bir başka veri de Hollanda da yayınlanmış olan İslam ansiklopedisinde geçmektedir.Adı geçen eserin 4.cildinin 839. sayfasında "Hititlerin bakiyesi sayılan Kite uyruğu içerisinde Acaray Türklerinin (bkz.,Aristov,Jivaya Starina Petersburg 1896)yaşamakta olduğu"bildirmektedir.Kazak Kırgızlarında KİTA,Başkurtların Hatay kabilesi içinde KİTİ kabileleri vardır.Rus etnoloğu Aristov bu kıtaları (KİTA)etilerle birleştirir.

Hititlerde 8 ayrı dil kullanılması ve bunlardan Luvice ve hurrice nin diğer dillerden daha çok kullanılması ayrıca hitit krallarının isimlerinin Hint-Avrupa kökenli olmaması Luvi ve hurri dillerinin Türkçeye çok benzemesi Hititlerin Türk kültüründen yada Türklerle akraba olan hattilerin mirası üzerinde kurulmuş olmaları onların Türk olmasa bile aynı kültürden geldileri sonucunu
doğurmaktadır.Hititlerde ölü yakma ve Atla gömülme gibi Kurgan kültürü de bulunmaktadır.

Hititler ilk keşfedildiğinde tarafsız bazı bilim adamları bu kavmin turani bir kavim olduğunu belirtmişlerdir. Conder, Hommel, Sayce, Clark, Taylor, Lenonmont, Pittard) Luvi tanrısı Tarkhun (tarkan)hititlerde Teşup olmuş ayrıca hititlere bağlı tarhuntaşa adlı devlette ismen varlığını sürdürmüştür.Hitit kraliyet ailesinden Kurunta bu devetin başında idi. Hatti adı öntürkçede Kağan anlamına gelen At-atı kelimesinden gelmektedir.Kağan anlamına gelen 
At-atı zamanla değişip Atti halini almıştır.Attila ismi burdan gelir.Türkçedeki alay ve ana kelimeleri mezopotamyada halay ve hana şekline dönüştüğüne göre Hatti kelimesinin Kökeninin üntürkçe olması gerekir.

Antik çağda İç Anadoluda Kilikya ve Kapadoya çevresindeki kral tanrı şehir ve yurt adlarının,üin kaynak- larında görülen Türk adının türevlerine benzerlik göstermesi dikkate değerdir.J.G.Frazer bir yazısında şu düşüncelere yer vermiştir. "Bütün dağlık Batı Kilikyasının,sonraları Greklerce Zeus diye sayılıp kabul edilen,yerli bir tanrıyı kişiliğinde simgeleyen papaz krallar tarafından yönetildiğini biliyoruz. Bu Kralların çoğunun adı ya Ajaks yada teukeros idi.Bu adlar kilikyalı adların Grekçeye çevrilmiş biçimleri idi. Teukeros sözcüğü Kilikya krallarında sık sık rastlanan TRAK,TROK,TURKU ve TROKA adlarının Grek söylenişine uydurulmasından ileri gelmişe benziyor. Unutulmamalıdır ki,Korikos mağarasında Zeusun papazlarının adları arasında sık sık tarkuvaris,tarkumbiyos,
trokoarbasis ve trukumbigremis gibi adların arasında Grekçe teukuros adı görülür.Hitit tanrısı Teşüpün diğer bir adının da Torkom olduğu unutulmamalıdır."

Güney Anadoluda İslahiye yöresinde Gediklide bulunan ve m.ö.3000 yıllarına ait olduğu tespit edilen Ateş evinde 159 toprak kül kabı ve yanık kemikler bulunmuştur.Yapılan analizler sonucu bu buluntuların Türklere ait olduğu tespit edilmiştir.(Bahadır Alkım,Anatolie,Nagal,Cenevre,1968) üntürk araştırmacısı Kazım Mİrşana göre Türklerin ataları m.ö.15000 yıllarında Doğu Anadoluya gelmişti.Türkistanlı bilim adamı bu tarihi,duvar resimleri(piktogram) ve yazı-resim (petroglif)karakterlerinin eskiliğine göre vermektedir. 

Son söz Atamızın
"Türk milleti!Sen Anadolu denilen yurda sonradan gelme değil,ilk yerleşip medeniyet kuranların çocuklarısın"Mustafa Kemal Atatürk

----------

